# I want to present my blog Photography of Nudes



## santiendelacruz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello,
I write to him to present my web site *Fotografia de Desnudos* (_Photography of Nudes_) http://fotografiadedesnudos.blogspot.com 
This blog is a space to see the works of great photographers who dedicated to nude photography.
I hope you like. 
RicK


----------



## koirbiku (Apr 12, 2008)

cool pictures..


----------

